# K Line track



## yd328 (Dec 19, 2017)

Whats the quality of the K Line track that resembles the AF track?
I have seen some 3 foot straights that I am considering putting in the longer run areas.

Thanks 
Gary


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

yd328 said:


> Whats the quality of the K Line track that resembles the AF track?
> I have seen some 3 foot straights that I am considering putting in the longer run areas.
> 
> Thanks
> Gary


Pick them up!! The quality is great, and I have approx.5-7 pieces of it on my layout. The original rubber road bed will also fit in it, but you have to simply move some ties.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Wasn't K Line the ones that made the 54" curve track? AF track is 40" curves.
The 54" curves are not cheap.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

K Line made 3' straights, 27"R curves plus the standard size straight and curve track sections.The insulators are black rather than gray, the rail is a thinner gauge and not quite as perfectly formed compared to Gilbert track. They seem to work the same. The 27"R curves were included in some Lionel S gauge sets like the Christmas set pulled by the red Docksider. The matching rubber roadbed will be very hard to find now.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

yd328 said:


> Whats the quality of the K Line track that resembles the AF track?
> I have seen some 3 foot straights that I am considering putting in the longer run areas.
> 
> Thanks
> Gary


 They should work fine and eliminate some gaps that could cause voltage drops. Try to make sure that the ties are stamped K-Line, not American Flyer, as they are Lionel re-issues of the same track. I have some of those and the quality seems not as good as the K-Line.


----------



## chevelle454 (Jan 15, 2017)

mopac said:


> Wasn't K Line the ones that made the 54" curve track? AF track is 40" curves.
> The 54" curves are not cheap.


The club I belong to sold me a circle @$2 a piece, I got lucky.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

chevelle454 said:


> The club I belong to sold me a circle @$2 a piece, I got lucky.


 Yes you did. There's a circle with rubber roadbed on ebay now, starting bid; $199.99.


----------



## yd328 (Dec 19, 2017)

cramden said:


> They should work fine and eliminate some gaps that could cause voltage drops. Try to make sure that the ties are stamped K-Line, not American Flyer, as they are Lionel re-issues of the same track. I have some of those and the quality seems not as good as the K-Line.


The voltage drop/bad connections is one of the reasons that I am considering it.
Thanks for all of the info guys, it's a big help.

Gary


----------

